# Gran Torino or Stretch Fountain Pen



## Crashmph (Aug 19, 2011)

I am looking for a vender for Gran Torino or Stretch Fountain Pen.

Basicaly I am looking for an Electra Fountain Pen in all Chrome, Rhodium, Black Ti, or anything other than Gold.  The nib tip can be Gold but not any of the other parts to the pen.  

Any ideas?

Michael


----------



## bitshird (Aug 19, 2011)

Aaron at Lau Lau woods. has them in Black TI  http://laulaupenkits.bigcartel.com/product/the-stretch-titanium-gold-fountain  their service is excellent.


----------



## simomatra (Aug 19, 2011)

As Ken has said, Aaron at Laulau is the only one that sells the stretch in a fountain pen. I have tried converting from a roller ball to FP but no luck unless you do a custom job. I have no idea about similar kits maybe someone sells the Zen in a FP


----------

